# Paypal help - editing existing product info



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm at the point where I'm adding my products to my pages using Paypal. However, I can't find an option where I can edit an exising product I've already created (adding color and sizing options).

I've looked through the site, but can't seem to find any "edit existing products" type of section.

Anyone know?

thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you know how to change the code. Are you doing you own designing. 
What are you trying to change? Price, color, size?


----------



## WhatsYourBurn (Mar 1, 2006)

Say for example, I'd want to add an additional color down the road. Would I have to just edit the code through my html editor to get the results? It seems kind of odd how paypal doesn't keep a database with products you've created.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope that you have pull down buttons for colors, size. If you add a color then click on your color box and when the drop down box shows colors you have click "Add" which is to the right and add your new color. I use paypal on my site. If you need further help please contact me.
Your color box may say..
white
Blue 
Black
Now you want to "Add" a color. Click add in the paypal box and that is it. I hope you are in design mode of the program you are using. same thing goes for sizes..


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah we are using drop downs...here is what we have so far:

http://www.identityburn.com/onyourknees/he_fatherclean.html

I'm using Dreamweaver, so all this is done there huh? Thanks for the info, I'll check it out.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes everything is done at the design page. It looks like what I have. But, there is always a but, are you moving the payment buttons to the actual page and giving each design its own number or name? Also I could not find a link back to you home page. But hey, I am old.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, you could write a database that does it all for you, but its probably easiest to just change everything manually.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

badalou said:


> Yes everything is done at the design page. It looks like what I have. But, there is always a but, are you moving the payment buttons to the actual page and giving each design its own number or name? Also I could not find a link back to you home page. But hey, I am old.


Yeah we're putting each button on the shirt's page. The site isn't totally complete yet, so thats why there isn't a "home" page although you can reach any section through the nav bar at the top, it's all dropdown menus. Thanks for the help.


----------

